#ubuntu-tour 2011-07-04
<Muscovy> Hello all.
<MichealH> Hey
<Muscovy> Hey MichaelH, I recently learned that using tables in html to align everything is a deadly sin.
<Muscovy> Is there a guide you'd recommend that explains how to do it properly?
<Muscovy> I keep trying to find one, but I can never find anything beyond "this is how you make a box in CSS".
<MichealH> Hmm :/
<MichealH> I dunno :P
